#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος δομικών μηχανημάτων σε σταλία

## BOURSV

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Γνωρίζει μήπως κάποιος από εσάς σχετική μεθοδολογία/βιβλιογραφία για το παραπάνω θέμα ?

----------


## gioskou

Τελικά βρήκες τίποτα?
τι να γράψουμε σ' αυτό το θέμα δε ξέρω...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το αντικείμενο, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια αυτό ήταν αντικείμενο των "Δομικών Μηχανών" του Ν. Παναγιωτόπουλου.

----------


## BOURSV

Μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν βρήκες απαντήσεις σχετικές με το θέμα σου στα βιβλία του Παναγιωτόπουλου;
Ο τόμος ΙΙ αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό πραγματεύεται.

----------

